# Beta's interpretations of other quadras



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

alphas give me comfort but are slightly draining and debilitating
gammas are exciting and energy giving but harsh at times with judgments about people that just don't sink into my psyche as real.

what to do, being a lonely beta... all alone... (tear)

ha ha. where are my betas at and why don't you fit in with the other quadras???


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

GreenCoyote said:


> alphas give me comfort but are slightly draining and debilitating
> gammas are exciting and energy giving but harsh at times with judgments about people that just don't sink into my psyche as real.
> 
> what to do, being a lonely beta... all alone... (tear)
> ...


Can you explain why you feel this way?

I find Alphas very funny but a bit dry - save ILEs; gammas, I tend to agree with you but it varies; some Gammas are nicer than others. Some Deltas are way too emo, in the sense that they are obsessed their feelings and they can take things too seriously. I enjoy a happy, positive atmosphere where there is some attempt at camaraderie and cohesion. Socializing is painful for me when I don't feel any sense of mutual support and caring. I don't understand why you think that Alphas are "draining and debilitating".


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

TreasureTower said:


> Can you explain why you feel this way?
> 
> I find Alphas very funny but a bit dry - save ILEs; gammas, I tend to agree with you but it varies; some Gammas are nicer than others. Some Deltas are way too emo, in the sense that they are obsessed their feelings and they can take things too seriously. I enjoy a happy, positive atmosphere where there is some attempt at camaraderie and cohesion. Socializing is painful for me when I don't feel any sense of mutual support and caring. I don't understand why you think that Alphas are "draining and debilitating".


My parents are alphas... might just be my house but I always feel really drained and have no energy here... lack of Se energy I think or something. don't know many alphas besides my parents though. I get that emotional comfort though just no energy.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

alphas think my humor is too harsh
gammas think i'm not serious enough
deltas think i'm crazy


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Promethea said:


> alphas think my humor is too harsh
> gammas think i'm not serious enough
> deltas think i'm crazy


Not a beta but this is so relatable though. xD


----------

